# Question about swallowing ?



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy Easter everyone. Hope it's been a great day for all! As for me, I feel like the Easter Bunny has :anim_07: on me! I've had a lot of drainage, low grade fever, and nasty cough, for several days now. I feel like I may have bronchitis. I've only had the low grade temp since Thursday with the highest being 101.4. Anyway, I'll probably go to the doctor tomorrow to get checked out. My hubby had this a couple of weeks ago.

I've had another problem, the other day and then again today with swallowing. It may just be all the mucus but was wondering if it could have anything to do with the surgery too?

Two days ago when taking my potassium pill (horse size pill) it went down sideways and I didn't think I was going to be able to cough it back up or get it to go down. Even though I was breathing okay, it scared me, but even in that brief second of panic, it crossed my mind on how to do the Heimlich on myself  I did cough it back up. Then today I met my husband for lunch and got choked again. I was able to talk but it took several tries of drinking water and coughing to get the food to come up (chunk of onion). It was very scary because I could feel the food in my throat and that it wasn't budging! My husband said I had a panicked look on my face (understatement I'm sure)! I really thought he was going to have to Heimlich me! It would have been kind of funny though since he was in his police uniform and it would have freaked the little ladies out that work there.

So any thoughts on this? Could it be somehow related to the thyroid surgery or just all the mucus?

Polly


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

polly said:


> Could it be somehow related to the thyroid surgery or just all the mucus?
> 
> Polly


I would say yes and yes. Definitely call your doctor in the morning to let him or her know. Doc may want to take a look inside with a scope to see if anything looks "off."

In the meantime, maybe you could take a break from the larger pills if they're optional.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have choking events when my thyroid lab's are a bit high.

What are your last lab's?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Octavia - The pill is scored so I am taking 1/2 at a time. My regular Internist is out today so I'm going to see the doctor my husband uses this afternoon just to check things out. I really feel it's more to do with all the mucus right now. I also have a scheduled appointment with my Endocrinologist next Monday, April 16, first one since my surgery, and know she will check me out really well.

Lovelkn - I don't have my labs before my surgery in March handy, and I'm getting my first labs done since my surgery today or tomorrow. Should get the results by the end of the week, or when I go for my Endo app on Monday.

I still feel rough this morning and at last check temp was 99.5.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Happy Easter everyone. Hope it's been a great day for all! As for me, I feel like the Easter Bunny has :anim_07: on me! I've had a lot of drainage, low grade fever, and nasty cough, for several days now. I feel like I may have bronchitis. I've only had the low grade temp since Thursday with the highest being 101.4. Anyway, I'll probably go to the doctor tomorrow to get checked out. My hubby had this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I've had another problem, the other day and then again today with swallowing. It may just be all the mucus but was wondering if it could have anything to do with the surgery too?
> 
> ...


That is too scary!! Yikes!! I sure would call the doctor about this. That's what they are there for!!

I am sorry you have a cold or virus which I am sure just exacerbates the situation.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I heard from a coworker who's step daughter had a TT recently that her docs told her flu-like symptoms were possible post-TT. Wonder if it's the same for bronchitis-like symptoms? I have the same. exact. stuff going on you do, polly, coughing, mucus, etc. Also had the issue swallowing pills, but it was my calcium/D pill I take (been taking one daily since before TT due to my birth control). I'm back to work, but I haven't slept through the night since my TT (first 2 wks due to stress, last 2 due to coughing fits. )


----------

